# AMD Flaws. [FUD]



## rigoletto@ (Mar 13, 2018)

13 Critical Security Vulnerabilities and Manufacturer Backdoors discovered throughout AMD Ryzen & EPYC product lines.



EDIT: Seems FUD.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 13, 2018)

The comments on Anandtech's article are fun to read.  

There's just too much about this whole thing in general, and CTS in specific, that's "wonky" to worry about this too much.

Edit:  fixed the link.  Copy/paste error.  Whoops!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 13, 2018)

The business behind AMDFLAWS.


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 14, 2018)

phoenix said:


> The comments on Anandtech's article are fun to read.


Are you sure about the link?


----------



## phoenix (Mar 14, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> Are you sure about the link?



Fixed!  Thanks!


----------



## Maelstorm (Mar 15, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> 13 Critical Security Vulnerabilities and Manufacturer Backdoors discovered throughout AMD Ryzen & EPYC product lines.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Seems FUD.



You beat me to it.

Here's a link to an article on it in elReg:  https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/13/amd_flaws_analysis/

Apparently, the CEO of another company has vouched for the findings.  At least in this case, if the report is legitimate, an attacker needs to be root or Administrator to carry out the attacks...and in one case must have physical access to the machine.  There's a link in the article to an article which documents FTC involvement about ASUS routers...  Interesting reading nonetheless.  Something tells me, if true, AMD may not be doing business anymore with ASMedia.  Especially if ASMedia inserted hardware backdoors into the chipsets without AMD's knowledge and/or approval.

Another interesting point in this is that this particular disclosure seems to be financially motivated, which could eventually evolve into extortion.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 15, 2018)

The truth is: RYZEN & EPYC are really bothering someone.

Btw, when was the last time Intel chipsets were investigated?


----------



## vermaden (Mar 15, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> The truth is: RYZEN & EPYC are really bothering someone.
> 
> Btw, when was the last time Intel chipsets were investigated?


Its bothering Intel the most, RYZEN/ZEN/EPYC kill Intel with performance and price/performance ratios, that hurts Intel.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 15, 2018)

vermaden I was avoiding naming.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 15, 2018)

Apparently I haven't


----------

